# Clam Kenai Pro Thermal Stealth customer review



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Purchased this shanty a few weeks ago. Have had it out 3 times, actually flipped it over to use it once. The material had a manufacture defect in a seam, it happens. I’ve been dealing with Clam on this, and will let everyone know how it turns out. Will have a full report on whether or not Clam stands behind their product and how they treat their customers.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Is this the same shanty that was “too warm”


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

[email protected] too warm


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

. Yes. For those who haven’t figured it out, those “air vents” we’re all aprox 1.5 foot wide. . As is required by Clam when they replace shanty material under warranty.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha gotcha makes sense


----------

